# Online digital photography classes



## Emerana (Jan 17, 2008)

There are surprisingly several options for those who want to study digital photography remotely.  I would like to find a course that really gets into theory and composition etc. and would have professional feedback on photos.  Something that goes beyond Understanding Exposure.  However there are so many websites it seems like many of them would be scams.  Has anyone taken any or done research that they could share?  Thanks!


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 17, 2008)

There is actually a thread in the beginners section somewhere started by one of the teachers from Proud Photography where 2 people from this forum got free classes there (and several others have signed up since then)
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=103386&highlight=proud+photography
The contest is over but there are some reviews in there for the classes.  And you know it isn't a scam.


----------



## AMB (Jan 20, 2008)

Many universities offer adult learning programs in photography and Photoshop.  There is a great website that I have used to find legit online classes:  http://www.ed2go.com/  Even a couple of the local universities offer online photography courses through this website.  Good luck to you!


----------

